# Rotary Heat Press: Eastsign RTR-1700 vs. Guardian Calenders



## Psy (Apr 3, 2013)

I am looking to get a rotary heat press.

Current options are Eastsign’s RTR-1700 and Guardian Calenders, both good up to 67”. I would appreciate if you could share your experience, pros and cons with these, or suggestion for alternate options.

RTR Series | Eastsign

Guardian Calenders | Products by Supply55

Thanks!


----------



## baumanb (Apr 8, 2007)

haven't got much experience with Guardian. But oil heated drum is superior to IR heated drum


----------



## Psy (Apr 3, 2013)

baumanb said:


> haven't got much experience with Guardian. But oil heated drum is superior to IR heated drum


Thank you for your quick input. Can you please elaborate how the oil heated drum is better?


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Take a look at Klieverik.


----------



## baumanb (Apr 8, 2007)

oil ensures constant and even temperature


----------



## jeradclough22 (Apr 16, 2011)

Have you purchased your calendar press yet. I am interested which route you went?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We have a Pactix we love it. 
ask for Terry at Pactix 404 433 0702


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Dave
What diameter drum do you have. Looking into getting one.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

sid said:


> Dave
> What diameter drum do you have. Looking into getting one.


SY,
Both of mine have 12" dia drums oil filled.


----------



## dyesubtransfers (Sep 6, 2012)

skdave said:


> SY,
> Both of mine have 12" dia drums oil filled.


The Guardian is manufactured by Kala in France and the Eastsign unit is from China. As others have pointed out, the Kala uses infrared and as a result offers a lower price, but probably not as good as performance as an oil based unit. The Eastsign unit is oil based. The concern anyone should have about the Eastsign unit is who will provide the support if there is a problem with the unit. 

For supported oil based units it would be good to look at both the Klieverick or the Metalnox CMD 1800. Both units have a good installed base and are well supported in the US.


----------



## TLUrp (Jan 31, 2018)

Does anyone have a Guardian Calendar Heat Press? We have one, but have been struggling with mechanical issues with the felt belt. It has shrunk from when we first installed it and 'walks' whenever the machine is running. It appears we will need to be constantly adjusting it in order for it to stay centered. The supplier says it shrunk because of the paper being too dry, but that does not seem right to me! Any input or suggestions on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AMDSRQ (Feb 1, 2018)

TLUrp said:


> Does anyone have a Guardian Calendar Heat Press? We have one, but have been struggling with mechanical issues with the felt belt. It has shrunk from when we first installed it and 'walks' whenever the machine is running. It appears we will need to be constantly adjusting it in order for it to stay centered. The supplier says it shrunk because of the paper being too dry, but that does not seem right to me! Any input or suggestions on this would be greatly appreciated!


I have one of this - if you would like to give me a call I can certainly chat with you 941 355 1308


----------



## simplyspirit25 (Feb 8, 2018)

Oil provides consistent level heat output so there is no variances in the output. IR are notorious for it. I highly recommend Practix. It's more than the Guardian or Eastsign, but a whole different level.


----------



## Athleticthreads (Feb 16, 2018)

Pratix is just the best, also the sweetest family ever!!! Whatever you do, don’t buy an easy sign. We had one and it was a nightmare. Returned for pratix and have not had a problem!


----------

